
Startups: How to Hustle with AngelList in 10 Steps - turoczy
http://www.quora.com/Brendan-Baker/Startups-How-to-Hustle-with-AngelList-in-10-Steps
======
MatthewB
These are great suggestions, much appreciated. I will be going into "pitch
mode" soon, which means creating my Angellist profile among other things.

Information like this is why I'm glad places like hackernews, quora,
stackoverflow and even Git are around.

There aren't many other industries where people are so willing to help
potential competitors. Internet win.

------
allanscu
"hustle" is starting to become the sexy geek word now.

~~~
jpwagner
picture it: "timescag.com is looking for a few javascript hustla's"

~~~
phlux
Timescag sounds like an STD you got from speed dating too many hustla's
without proper protection

